# unexpected baby



## clhbubba (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello, I am new to this forum. My name is Christine and I live in Oklahoma. I posted earlier asking how to stop my pigeons from breeding. The fake eggs are a great idea and I will do that with the coming clutches. 
I thought I would share something that just happened with their latest clutch. Several days ago I was checking on the eggs to see if they had hatched yet, I knew it would be soon. Well one of the eggs had rolled out of the nest. I picked it up and it was cold(after all it is mid-winter and they are in an outside enclosure). I turned to leave with it to throw it away, but for some reason I turned and put it back under Papa. Two days later the other egg had hatched. I checked the wayward egg and it had pip marks on it. I left it for a couple of hours and checked but no change. I waited a couple more hours and still no change. Knowing this was the cold egg, I figured the chick was just too weak to emerge. I chipped a bit of the shell away and was quite surprised to see movement. I left it for another hour but still no more chipping. I chipped away a bit more of the shell to find the membrane completely dry and it had adhered to the chick, not allowing it to rotate and continue to peck the shell. So I chipped the top away and very carefully removed the stuck on membrane and he just popped himself out of the shell. I placed him back in the nest under Papa and hoped for the best. That was 48 hours ago and both babies are doing fine!!
I have to keep a close eye, these parents are notorious for stopping the feed on one of the chicks about a week into feeding them. I did find a posting here on how to hand raise the babies from so small and will try it if I notice them doing it again. It's not hard to tell as the well fed chick quickly surpasses the other in size within a couple of days. 
Just thought I would share this. I was positive the egg wouldn't hatch, I think it is sort of a miracle it did. C.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

C.

That is wonderful that you were able to help the baby get out. I hope they will continue to thrive and know with you watching them closely, that if the parents stop feeding one, you can take up the slack. Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

Best wishes,

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Where in Oklahoma? I replace eggs with plastic eggs on a weekly basis.

Pidgey


----------



## clhbubba (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm near Shawnee. I'm definitely going to use fake eggs. I don't want the offspring breeding. I didn't realize they would still breed during the winter months. I house my pigeons outside in an enclosure. It's just crazy!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

How wonderful you were able to save the baby. Will look forward (hint) to pictures!

And, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

clhbubba said:


> I'm near Shawnee. I'm definitely going to use fake eggs. I don't want the offspring breeding. I didn't realize they would still breed during the winter months. I house my pigeons outside in an enclosure. It's just crazy!


I'm in Tulsa and I have a friend that works with me here who actually commutes every day from your area.

As to how crazy they are, that's the secret to their survival as a species--prolific reproduction. They kinda' have to because just about everything out there is trying to eat 'em all the time.

Pidgey


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

clhbubba said:


> I'm near Shawnee. I'm definitely going to use fake eggs. I don't want the offspring breeding. I didn't realize they would still breed during the winter months. I house my pigeons outside in an enclosure. It's just crazy!


I'm new here! We just started raising pigeons. I had no idea that they could produce eggs in the winter months. We have shelter for them. This morning we noticed two babies in there. Will they stay warm enough without any form of heat in there? The temperature is dropping to the low 20's and we don't want the babies to die. Should the coupe be at a certain temp. and if so, how should we heat it? Any suggestions! Please help!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I've certainly seen them raise chicks under those conditions as long as they sit on them, have plenty of nesting material to provide insulation from cold sneaking up from below and all the food & water they need.

Pidgey


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

No... if the pigeons lay eggs they will be able to keep them warm. They know when to stop.


----------



## clhbubba (Jan 11, 2008)

All of that is encouraging. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the little guys with this cold spell. 20's and 30's the next few days. They both had their cute little heads poking out from under Papa this morning. I do wish I'd had a camera out there, would have been a great pic!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

My pigeons lay all year 'round. You can always set up a heat source; what works for me is a heat lamp that can be bought at any hardware store, set up inside a small-animal cage so they can't actually touch it. Of course, make sure there are no drafts. If you use a heat source, and there are no places for the heat to escape, it can be quite toasty in there. Good luck!


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks, The liitle babies poked out today from under their mother. She quickly tucked them back under. We went out and bought a little heater last night and put it in there. However, I think we probably should use a heat lamp instead. I was worried all last night that the heater would fall over. Do the little ones often survive this time of year? I don't want to walk outside and find that any have passed away. I'm not so equipped to handle that.


----------



## clhbubba (Jan 11, 2008)

*8 days old now*

The babies are 8 days old now and are both in good health. The parents are still feeding both, which is unusual for them. Hopefully they'll continue to do so. It's been in the low teens here the last few days and single digits at night. The parents seem to be staying on them and keeping them warm. They are about to break with pin feathers, that'll help keep them warm too. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Truly A Miracle!*



clhbubba said:


> ...the egg wouldn't hatch, I think it is sort of a miracle it did. C.



NOT A DOUBT IN MY MIND THAT IT WAS A MIRACLE! 
SOOOO WONDERFUL HOW GOD CAN USE OUR HUMBLE HANDS TO DO SUCH! KIDDOS TO YOU! HUGS & PECKS TO THE BABIES!
GLAD THEY'RE DOING FINE!
WONDERFUL STORY...THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------

